# Bands With More Than One Singer



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't mean Van Halen or AC/DC who went on with _alternate_ singers. Bands with multiple lead vocalists. 

Beatles jump to mind. Like seriously, 3 of the 4 members could sing! And all 4 went on to have solo careers. 
Fleetwood Mac
Blue Rodeo

There are tons more. Let's hear them. 

The Who don't count, Townsend can't sing or harmonize to save his life!


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

The Band


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> I don't mean Van Halen or AC/DC who went on with _alternate_ singers. Bands with multiple lead vocalists.
> 
> Beatles jump to mind. Like seriously, 3 of the 4 members could sing! And all 4 went on to have solo careers.
> Fleetwood Mac
> ...


The Deep Purple band for Burn and Stormbringer featured David Coverdale as well as Glen Hughes. Both were awesome.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Eagles, CSN, CSNY, Peter Paul & Mary, Sly and the Family Stone, Graham Central Station


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Sloan and Mastodon leap to mind. If I want to play on technicalities maybe Smashing Pumpkins and REM?


----------



## Snakeshredder (Oct 17, 2020)

Canadian band- triumph!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

The Cars. Grateful Dead. Barenaked Ladies.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> The Deep Purple band for Burn and Stormbringer featured David Coverdale as well as Glen Hughs. Both were awesome.


Those guys were in the band at the same time??


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Those guys were in the band at the same time??


Yes, and they even traded lead vocal lines in the same songs. One of my favourite DP albums is Burn.

Burn is the eighth studio album by the English hard rock band Deep Purple, released in February 1974, and the first to feature then-unknown David Coverdale on vocals and Glenn Hughes, from Trapeze, on bass and vocals. Wikipedia


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

most of the obvious ones have already been mentioned, but I'll add XTC and Squeeze to the pile.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Chicago. Both Katz and Cetera were great lead vocalists.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Z Z TOP


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Most of the ones that first came to mind have been mentioned, but I'll add Blackie and the Rodeo Kings.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Blue Rodeo


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Yes, and they even traded lead vocal lines in the same songs. One of my favourite DP albums is Burn.
> 
> Burn is the eighth studio album by the English hard rock band Deep Purple, released in February 1974, and the first to feature then-unknown David Coverdale on vocals and Glenn Hughes, from Trapeze, on bass and vocals. Wikipedia


I had no idea! Wow.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Yes, and they even traded lead vocal lines in the same songs. One of my favourite DP albums is Burn.
> 
> Burn is the eighth studio album by the English hard rock band Deep Purple, released in February 1974, and the first to feature then-unknown David Coverdale on vocals and Glenn Hughes, from Trapeze, on bass and vocals. Wikipedia


My favorite album by my favorite rock band.
And that formula stayed that way through 3 albums. Burn, Stormbringer and Come Taste The Band.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> My favorite album by my favorite rock band.


How about Paice in the title track?!?!? Unbelievable drummer. My favourite track on that album is Might Just Take Your Life.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Tears for Fears. The Clash.

I once saw a guy from Canadian band Northern Pikes in a song writers circle. He said 3 of them did lead vocals. The record company wanted them to pick 1 guy so fans could put a face to the name. They said no. And he wonders still if that held them back from becoming more popular.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

DaddyDog said:


> I once saw a guy from Canadian band* Northern Pikes* in a song writers circle. He said 3 of them did lead vocals. The record company wanted them to pick 1 guy so fans could put a face to the name. They said no. And he wonders still if that held them back from becoming more popular.


Great band! Awesome addition.


----------



## Abiguitar (May 28, 2009)

My first thought was Sloan, which have hits from 3 different singers.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Milkman said:


> How about Paice in the title track?!?!? Unbelievable drummer. My favourite track on that album is Might Just Take Your Life.


Played in a DP cover band for years. One of my favorite tunes to play was You Fool No One.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> Played in a DP cover band for years. One of my favorite tunes to play was You Fool No One.


Another great performance by Mr. Paice.


----------



## lookitsmarc (Aug 16, 2008)

Abiguitar said:


> My first thought was Sloan, which have hits from 3 different singers.


Not only that, but they play different instruments depending on who wrote each song! Very talented.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Supertramp
Pink Floyd


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Crosby, Stills and Nash


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Pixies, but not often.

The Throwing Muses, at one time.

The Breeders.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Snakeshredder said:


> Canadian band- triumph!


I watched nearly the whole documentary waiting to hear Boys in the Bright White Sportscar.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

No one mentioned, the Doobie Brothers.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Three Dog Night.....all three monster singers.


----------



## MFW777 (Aug 3, 2017)

Gregg Allman and Dickey Betts - ”Ok -The Allman Brothers Band”!


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

The Ramones, but not very often either.

Kiss.

NoMeansNo, at one point, due to injury.

BTO.

All the Tim & Neil Finn bands, Split Enz, Crowded House.


----------



## PTO (12 mo ago)

Two of my favourite examples—and bands—are The Jayhawks and Uncle Tupelo. The latter might be one of the best examples I can name.

The Avett Brothers. Los Lobos.

Harmony groups like the Byrds and Simon & Garfunkel usually had songs where one of them took lead. I don’t know if we’re thinking along those lines though.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Jefferson Airplane: 





The Hollies: (different singer each verse)


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Alice in Chains


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Brian May and Roger Taylor were fine singers on their own Queen tunes, along with the GOAT.
In Cream, Clapton contributed lead vocals on 'Four Until Late', 'Outside Woman Blues', 'Strange Brew', 'Anyone for Tennis', 'Crossroads' and 'Badge', and was co-lead vocal on "Sunshine of your Love."


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

leftysg said:


> along with the GOAT


Stevie Nicks?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Oasis


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

Abiguitar said:


> My first thought was Sloan, which have hits from 3 different singers.


Drummer Andrew’s People of the Sky wasn’t a massive chart topper, but it was in regular rotation on MuchMusic back in the day and was a key building block in their early success, so I’d argue all four have down well as vocalists. Check out their Commonwealth album which has one side of vinyl by each member on lead vocals for a good example of their breadth.

Other bands I love with multiple vocalists not yet mentioned: Yo La Tengo (all three members), Low (husband and wife Al and Mimi on guitar and drums), Ida (Dan,Liz and Karla), the Super Friendz (all three core members - and both of their drummers have released solo albums), TUNS (Chris from Sloan, Matt from super Friendz, Mike from the Inbreds).


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

The Searchers and the Seekers.
Actually many of those British bands from the early 60s, all sang.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Abiguitar (May 28, 2009)

Snakeshredder said:


> Canadian band- triumph!


Rik Emmett was my favourite guitar player growing up!


----------



## benum47 (Oct 13, 2013)

SWLABR said:


> I don't mean Van Halen or AC/DC who went on with _alternate_ singers. Bands with multiple lead vocalists.
> 
> Beatles jump to mind. Like seriously, 3 of the 4 members could sing! And all 4 went on to have solo careers.
> Fleetwood Mac
> ...


Hey, The Who could sing harmonies:


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I’m just hear to add The Velvet Underground and try to figure out how we got to page 3 without mentioning Pink Floyd’s 3 singers (4 if you count the one Syd track on Saucerful of Secrets or Nick Mason’s distorted voice on Meddle)


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I know someone already mention Sloan but thos guyz are really talented! Big fan here!
Other bands like Drive-by truckers, Fugazy, Beach boys...

Also, "core" bands in the 2000's were well know for dual singers; one for scream/growl, one for clean.

AngelMaker is particulary well balanced:





Another canadian "core" band, Dispised Icon is also dual singer:





And one last canadian band, Alexisonfire also have 3 singers:


----------



## hfisher3380 (Mar 5, 2006)

Is it possible that nobody has mentioned THE BEATLES yet??

Edit - no, it's not possible. Just re-read the thread and saw them mentioned. Still though...they were the first and most obvious that came to my mind...2 of the best rock singers of all time, a third who is just one notch below...and even Ringo sang lead in some of their famous tunes (With a little help from my friends, Yellow Submarine). I don't think any band compares vocally.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Fleetwood Mac is a very good example.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

The Clash. Pop Will Eat Itself. Sonic Youth. Stereolab. Pixies. Television, before Richard Hell left. Folk Implosion. Dinosaur Jr.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

It doesn't say what genre. I would say Manhattan Transfer would be one.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Chito said:


> It doesn't say what genre. I would say Manhattan Transfer would be one.


Or the Mills Brothers.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Anyone mention Styx yet?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Chicago came to mind. They have 3 lead singers trading off.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Chito said:


> It doesn't say what genre. I would say Manhattan Transfer would be one.



Well if it like dat then, like, all of Hip Hop.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

To add the Beach Boys


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

38 Special certainly needs some love here!


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

And the greatest band of all time,,,,,,, Toto.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

The Damned, occasionally.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Alex said:


> To add the Beach Boys


3 pages in before someone mentioned the Beach Boys. I almost had them in my OP, but stuck the three I mentioned. Thought they would have come up sooner.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The Mamas &The Papas, The Eagles, The Rolling Stones.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

My favourite obscure 80's pop group, Cock Robin - Peter Kingsbery: lead vocals, Coralie Vuillemin: lead vocals.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Which reminds me - TEARS FOR FEARS. Goddamn how'd I miss that one.

... also Roxette.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Classic Journey with Steve Perry and Greg Rolie.


----------

